# Vor und Nachteile eines Fullface Hellms



## Jesh (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

nachdem mir der Bell Super 2r nicht zu passen scheint überleg ich mir nen Fullface zuzulegen. Ich bin jetzt nicht der typische Downhill oder Freeride Fahrer, allerdings ist mir bei dem Gedanken das mein Gesicht geschützt ist sehr viel wohler. 

Nach langem recherchieren haben sich mir jetzt scheinbar gravierende Nachteile eines Fullface Helms aufgezeigt. Der Hauptpunkt wäre das bei einem Sturz mit einem Fullface die Gefahr einer Querschnittlähmung besteht. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden kann man dieses Risiko nur mittels eines Nackenschutzes verhindern. Kommt für mich aber nicht in Frage.

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren was ihr davon haltet einen Fullface ohne Nackenschutz zu tragen. Ist der dann im großen und ganzen noch sicherer als eine Halbschale? Verzeiht mir bitte wenn ich so naiv frage aber das sind für mich sehr wichtige Fragen weil mir meine Gesundheit sehr am Herzen liegt. Ich bin auch gerne bereit 200€ für nen Helm auszugeben. 


Merci

Jesh


----------



## Mx343 (31. Mai 2015)

Warum sollte ein FF ein höheres Risiko als eine Halbschale haben für eine Lähmung?
Der Neckbrace verhindert halt das überdehnen der Halswirbelsäule, geht nur mit FF und nicht mit Halbschale wegen der Bewegungsfreiheit.

Großer Nachteil beim FF ist das Gewicht (wenns kein Carbon ist dann sind das locker 800g-1kg), dazu ist es sau warm im Helm und die Belüftung ist nicht so gut.

Was fährst du denn normalerweise so? Solange es kein DH/FR oder hartes Enduro mit Drops ect. ist ist ein FF total übertrieben.
Für normales biken reicht eine anständige Halbschale, sonst brauchst du noch Rückenprotektor, und sonstigen Schutz. Wobei ein Rückenprotektor im Rucksack nicht verkehrt ist falls du mit Gabelpumpe und so im Rucksack fährst.

Kauf dir einfach eine gute Halbschale für 80-100€ anstatt ein FF für 100€ und ein Neckbrace für 200-400€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeifferheiko (31. Mai 2015)

Jesh schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren was ihr davon haltet einen Fullface ohne Nackenschutz zu tragen. Ist der dann im großen und ganzen noch sicherer als eine Halbschale?




es kommt im großen und ganzen darauf an wie du aufschlägst!
wenn du mit dem gesicht voran hinknallst und der spitze teil vor dem gesicht von nem fullface auf stein trifft kann dir der helm unter umständen schaden.
der helm reißt die ja dann quasi den kopf zurück ob das die Wirbelsäule brechen kann und ne querschnittslähmung verursachen kann?

ich seh in full face helmen überwiegend den cooleren look als vorteil.
für 98% aller stürtze reicht so ne halbe nuss am kopf aus und bringt den gleichen schutz.

über die 2% wo der full face unter umständen mehr schützt und andererseits gefahren oder Nachteile bringt muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden......

im winter verwende ich ne atemschutzmaske.
Vorteile:
gesicht geschütz gegen staub und dreck usw.
wärmt das gesicht da aus Neopren.

im sommer nicht da ist mir das teil zu warm.
da kommt im besten fall ein buff vors gesicht fall ich nen staubschutz brauche.


----------



## Janf85 (31. Mai 2015)

Interessantes Thema..... würde mich auch interessieren was für Argumente kommen und ob es da wirklich was erprobtes gibt oder es im fall dann immer darauf an kommt ;-)   Z.b. wenn es sehr Felsig ist schützt ein FF doch besser vor Kratzern, auch wenn man langsam unterwegs ist.

Ich frage mich aber auch desöfteren ob FF oder normalen Helm wenn ich mal die örtlichen DH abklapper und die jungs mit Neckbrace und vollpanzer dort alle sehe wenn ich da mit knieschoner und halbschale runter dübel. Gut die haben auch 200mm und 20 Kilo im nacken wenn die sich maulen ;-D


----------



## Mx343 (31. Mai 2015)

Naja die 200mm verzeihen mehr Fehler als 120mm Federweg.
Es kommt immer auf die Strecke an und in welchem Tempo/Gebiet man fährt.
Solange du Touren fährst reicht eigentlich eine Halbschale.

Alternativ halt den MET Parachute.


----------



## Jesh (31. Mai 2015)

Also ich fahre ein Hardtail. Und ich seh jetzt schon die ersten schmunzeln.  Ich hab vor c.a. 2 Jahren begonnen MTB zu fahren und ich merke wie ich mich kontinuierlich steigere, was Sprünge, Geschwindigkeit und Gelände angeht. Ich bin sicherlich noch lange kein Profi aber ich merke wie ich besser werde und mein Fahrstil riskanter. Hätte ich das Geld wäre ich auf nem Enduro unterwegs. 
Ich hatte jetzt einige Stürze die ziemlich unkontrolliert waren und ich frage mich eben was ist wenn ich mal ganz Übel auf meinem Gesicht lande. 

Ich bin wirklich für jede Meinung offen. Wenn ihr denkt ich übertreibs mit meiner Paranoia dann sagt mir das ruhig. Ich bin nicht in meiner Meinung festgefahren, ich mach mir lediglich Gedanken um meine Gesundheit.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Mai 2015)

FF ist schon ok, solange man als Anfänger haudrauf unterwegs ist. 
Ist halt blöd, ein Faceplant im Steinfeld oder frontal vorn Baum...

Hatte FF anfangs auch, und wenn man dann mal kontrollierter unterwegs ist, kann man ja wieder einen normalen Helm nehmen 

Kauf dir einen und gut. Wichtig ist, dass er passt.  Dazu ne Goggle. Es tut auch ein Oneal etc für 50€.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Mai 2015)

Naja, so einfach isses nicht.
Ich bin mal mit FF frontal auf dem Gesicht zentral auf einem Stein gelandet.
Gesicht unversehrt, Helm defekt.

Danach habe ich jahrelang nur Touren gefahren. Rede ich mir ein. Da wird die cc-Halbschale schon reichen.
Habt Ihr mal euer Tempo auf dem Trail gemessen?
Schon bei Tempo 30 erleidet der Kiefer bleibende Veränderungen.

Welcher Helm der richtige ist/war steht erst nach dem Sturz fest.
Mit Halbschale eher langsam/technisch nur bekannte Stellen.
Mit FF auch mal schneller, mit Sprüngen und was neues probieren.

Im Zweifelsfall immer mit FF.


----------



## Jesh (31. Mai 2015)

Zu dem Tempo.. Auf meinem Lieblingstrail bin ich derzeit bei 45


----------



## Thiel (31. Mai 2015)

Das ist schon ganz locker eine Geschwindigkeit, bei welcher man nur noch unkontrolliert stürzt und den Kopf nicht mehr schützend bewegen kann. Muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Stemminator (1. Juni 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> es kommt im großen und ganzen darauf an wie du aufschlägst!
> wenn du mit dem gesicht voran hinknallst und der spitze teil vor dem gesicht von nem fullface auf stein trifft kann dir der helm unter umständen schaden.
> der helm reißt die ja dann quasi den kopf zurück ob das die Wirbelsäule brechen kann und ne querschnittslähmung verursachen kann?



Also landest du lieber mit dem "Nackten Gesicht" auf einem Stein? Dann braucht man sich wahrscheinlich über Querschnittslähmungen keine Gedanken mehr zu machen.

Für Touren würde ich mir einen anständigen Enduro Helm zulegen welcher weit genug in den Nacken gezogen ist und die Schläfen schützt.
Solltest du öfters in Schwerem Gelände unterwegs sein, würde ich mir einen Vernünftigen Rucksack zulegen und halt noch einen Full Face Helm mitnehmen, damit du bei bedarf zwitchen kannst.

Ob du der Situation entsprechend richtig "Protektiert" warst, weißt du leider erst immer nach dem Sturz!

Beispiel:
Ich bin letzte Woche über den Lenker gegangen und da wäre ein Fullface mit Sicherheit Effektiver gewesen, zum Glück war der Boden Flach so das es zumindest am Kopf bei einem blauen Auge und ner kleinen Platzwunde an der Augenbraue blieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (1. Juni 2015)

Ich würde mich über ein paar Meinungen mehr freuen 

Ich bin echt knapp davor mir nen FF zu kaufen. Aber vllt. is das ja echt ziemlich übertrieben. Ich weiß es nicht. Ich hab Bekannte die fahren um einiges krasser als ich und tragen auch Halbschale aber ich denk mir halt wenn da mal einer so richtig auf die Fresse fliegt, gute Nacht. Ich würde mich einfach sicherer fühlen und mich auch mehr trauen.


----------



## Aardvark (1. Juni 2015)

ich hab beides und empfehle es auch jedem. Je nach dem wo ich fahre kommt eben die Badekappe oder die Möderduschhaube mit. Bisher hat auch alles hingehauen und der FF hat mir auch schon den Tag gerettet.


----------



## Sir Galahad (1. Juni 2015)

FF schützt immer besser. Am besten mit Neckbrace. Beides in leicht macht zusammen ca. 1,5 kg. Ob dir das deine Sicherheit wert ist, musst du selbst entscheiden.

Ohne FF fahre ich immer auf Nummer sicher. Ist OK auf Touren, wo es um Naturerlebnis oder Ausdauer geht. Abfahrtsspaß kommt dann aber nicht so richtig auf.

Je nach Gelände kann man den FF (und das Neckbrace) uphill an den Lenker/Rucksack hängen und vor dem DH aufziehen. Bei vielen Endurorennen ist übrigens uphill Helmpflicht, da sind die Fahrer dann mit 2 Helmen unterwegs. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein "Schwalbennest"-Helm kaum über 200g wiegt, ist das auch OK. Beim 2R den Kinnschutz raussuchen und anbauen dauert auch nicht wenig länger als 2 Helme tauschen.







Wenn es immer auf und ab geht ist das natürlich wenig praktikabel, dann muss man halt mit Halbschale vorsichtiger fahren, den Kieferbruch riskieren oder uphill schwitzen. Für letzteres wäre dann der neue MET Parachute nach dem Bell 2R Super die beste Wahl.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (2. Juni 2015)

ich habe mir kürzlich für den Bikepark auch nen Fullface angeschafft, und zwar einzig aus dem Grund, dass auf den DH-Strecken eine Goggle besser saß als die übliche Bikebrille, die Goggle aber nicht unter meinen IXS Helm passte.
Für die ganzen Neckbraces fehlt mir das Verständnis. Das muss jeder für sich wissen, aber diese Mode ist bei den Motorradfahrern noch nicht angekommen, obwohl die es wohl nötiger hätten.


----------



## R.C. (2. Juni 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Für die ganzen Neckbraces fehlt mir das Verständnis. Das muss jeder für sich wissen, aber diese Mode ist bei den Motorradfahrern noch nicht angekommen, obwohl die es wohl nötiger hätten.



Sie kommt von den Motorradfahrern (MX und Enduro). Ich verwende aber auch keine (zu unbequem fuer die sehr geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit, sich das Genick zu brechen), weder am MTB noch habe ich sie am Motorrad verwendet.


----------



## SeppmitS (2. Juni 2015)

Bestes Statement dazu welches sich bei mir auf Motorradrennstrecke schon bezahlt gemacht...

*No Squidding - Dress for the slide, not for the ride. * http://nosquidding.com/

Im zweifelsfall immer den besten verfügbaren Schutz anlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (2. Juni 2015)

Ok, danke für die vielen Antworten. Klingt für mich ganz so als würde  die Mehrheit keinen Neckbrace tragen aber auch nicht dagegen sein.  Von daher scheint die Wahrscheinlichkeit das etwas ohne passiert ja ziemlich Minimalistisch. 

Vielleicht warte ich bis nächstes Jahr mit dem FF bis ich mein Enduro hab und fahr bis dahin mit na Halbschale mehr technisch... Kein Plan, mal schauen


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Juni 2015)

um es abzukürzen:

vorteile vom ff: schutz
nachteil: vermutlich schwerer und wärmer

da ist nix von wegen schneller das genick brechen und son quark...


----------



## Tuhnafisch (2. Juni 2015)

Die Frage ist ja, fühlst du dich gehemmt wenn du nur die Halbschale auf hast?
Wenn ja würde ich darauf pfeifen wen andere meinen das es übertrieben ist.
Zum Thema Neckbrace, ich kann nur sagen mir hat er schon einmal geholfen ;-) 
Oberste Ziel ist ja locker auf dem Bike zu sein,also würde ich das als oberste Priorität ansetzen.


----------



## -Phill- (2. Juni 2015)

Falls FF kann ich unbedingt das oneal neckbrace empfehlen, wiegt vielleicht 100 gramm, wird einfach um den Hals gezogen, ist aber anfangs ziemlich unangenehm zu tragen.
In jedem Fall hats mir schon mindestens einmal zumindest die nächste Woche gerettet, was ohne gewesen wäre weis man ja nie.

mfg
Phill


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Juni 2015)

FF im Bikepark ja ,aber auf Touren ,finde ichs persönlich etwas übertrieben .... und jetzt kommt mir nich mit ,beim uphill kann man ja ohne fahren ..auch beim uphill sollte man sein Kopf schützen

Klar bietet nen FF immer mehr Schutz,aber nen gewisses Rest Risiko besteht bei diesem Sport immer ....


----------



## Sadem (5. Juni 2015)

Also ich finde das Thema sehr interessant. Ich habe zwei Helme, FF und Halbschale und nutze sie immer dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend. Wenn der Fokus auf Bergab liegt und sie die Tour in sanften Uphill und brachialen Downhill unterteilen lässt nehme ich den FF. Wenn es mehr R

Richtung Tour geht, dann die Halbschale.

Man sollte schon seine Fahrweise auf den Schutz anpassen. Wenn man ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit über den Lenker geht, können die Arme das Gewicht deines Oberkörpers nicht mehr abfangen und man schlägt schön mit dem Gesicht auf den Boden. Ich konnte das schon einmal am eigenen Leib nachvollziehen. Gott sei Dank hatte ich den FF an. Will gar nicht wissen wie ich sonst ausgesehen hätte. So hatte ich nur ein paar blaue Flecken.

Bin aber auch schon einen Downhilltrail mit Halbschale runter. Dann aber nur mit Standgas ;-)

Dem Threadersteller würde ich raten, dass wenn er wirklich in rumpeligem Gelände an seine Grenzen gehen will ein Fullface sich schon lohnen kann. Die Schutzwirkung ist definitiv da. Wenn er zügig flowige Trails fahren möchte (nicht im Grenzbereich; man kann ja auch so Spaß haben) dann langt die Halbschale. Ich wäre für beides!


----------



## RiXtn (10. Juni 2015)

also ich habe bisher auch nur eine halbschale genutzt der "weit" in den nacken geht und die schläfen schützt und überlege auch ob sich ein FullFace für mich lohnt. verstehe sehr gut das der thread ersteller hin und her gerissen ist. ich glaube mir würde es total auf die nüsse gehen die ganze zeit einen FF zu tragen. vor allem an den wärmeren tagen.

ein kompromiss den der thread ersteller (und ich) evtl eingehen würde ist der helm von Bell - Super 2R






preislich würde er mit 200€ in den genannten rahmen passen.

sieht sehr geil aus muss ich sagen und der maulkorb ist auch schnell ab. nur die frage ob es dann nicht doch wieder nervt ihn jedesmal den gegebenheiten der strecke anzupassen.

hier auch gleich noch ein video wo dir gezeigt wird wie man den maulkorb easy ab und wieder dran macht:





wenn man keinen rucksack hat und nicht weiß wohin mit der chinbar könnte man ihn sogar einfach um den hals hängen lassen.

wäre für mich persönlich der beste deal. evtl hilft es dir ja weiter Jesh

viel erfolg!


EDIT: habe das gute stück bestellt. als ich mir meinen eigenen beitrag nochmal durchlas wollte ich den plötzlich selber kaufen *lach*
kann dir sicher spääääätestens nächste woche einen erfahrungsbericht senden falls du interessiert bist.

so jetzt aber ab in die kiste! n8


----------



## Jesh (10. Juni 2015)

Den Bell Super 2r hatte ich schon Zuhause. Den Helm an sich finde ich ziemlich geil. Auch die Verarbeitung scheint gut. Leider passt er mir nicht, rutscht mir bei leichtem hoch drücken bis unter die Nase. Ich schein allgemein Probleme mit Helmen zu haben. Hab bis jetzt leider noch keinen gefunden der mir richtig passt. Aber dass isn andres Thema. Der Helm ist jedenfalls super


----------



## RiXtn (10. Juni 2015)

achso ... schade. hab auch n schmalen eierkopf. mal sehen wie er mir passen wird. was ist mit dem helm den Sir Galahad vorgeschlagen hat - MET Parachute?


----------



## Deleted 326763 (10. Juni 2015)

Ein Fullface schützt mehr, ohne Frage. Daß das Genick auch stärker belastet werden kann, ist durch den Kinnbügel ja auch mit ja zu beantworten. Jedoch denke ich, daß die Sicherheitsvorteile überwiegen. 

Als Trailrider mit Neckbrace zu fahren, halte ich für etwas unpraktisch. Meine, man muß halt irgendwo eine Grenze zwischen Schutz und Praxistauglichkeit ziehen. Vor allem, das Brace schützt nur vernünftig, wenn es richtig eingestellt ist. Was wiederum die Bewegungsfreiheit einschränkt. So mach die Tour auch nicht viel Spaß. 

Aktuell habe ich eine Halbschale für Touren und den Fullface für reine Shuttleunternehmungen. Will mir jedoch als Kompromiss einen 2R zulegen.

Eines wird aber von den meisten übersehen, was ich persönlich für ein großes Sicherheitsrisiko ansehe.
Die Kamera/Lampenhalterung. Nicht erst seit Schuhmachers Unfall, wo es es ja Gerüchte gibt, daß die Halterung für das auseinanderbrechen des Helmes verantwortlich war, sind mir diese Dinger suspekt. 
http://www.vitalmtb.com/forums/The-Hub,2/Camera-Mounts-on-Helmets-Potential-Safety-Concern,8206

 Habe hier immer auf Industrieklett anstatt Riemen gesetzt.
Bell hat ja beim 2R wohl eine "Integrated Breakaway Camera Mount" für Lampen oder Kameras.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (11. Juni 2015)

RiXtn schrieb:


> achso ... schade. hab auch n schmalen eierkopf. mal sehen wie er mir passen wird. was ist mit dem helm den Sir Galahad vorgeschlagen hat - MET Parachute?


Mir paßt der Bell leider auch nicht gut, da ich eher einen schmalen Kopf habe. Der Met Parachute dagegen paßt sehr gut.
Den Kinnbügel kann man zwar nicht (nur zu Hause und mit viel Werkzeugeinsatz und die Frage ist wie oft...) demontieren aber der Helm ist sehr gut belüftet, der Kinnbügel schmaler und wesentlich dezenter als beim Bell Super und das Gesicht vorn vorn gut zu erkennen (wichtig für diejenigen, welche immer meinen ein FF erschreckt die Wanderer ). 
Man kann mit dem Parachute gut bergauf radeln. Und zu guterletzt, der Helm sieht gut aus, matte und schöne Farben, keine Leuchtboje oder Hochglanzeierschale wie beim Bell... aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache!


----------



## RiXtn (12. Juni 2015)

RomainK schrieb:


> Bell hat ja beim 2R wohl eine "Integrated Breakaway Camera Mount" für Lampen oder Kameras.



genau. kann man einfach abklipsen oder wieder drauf stecken. wenn man aber gar keine verwendung dafür hat kann man diese auch komplett entfernen da die ganze vorrichtung nur mit klettband befestigt ist und in einem lüftungsschlitz sitzt. entfernt man die vorrichtung hat man quasi ein luftloch mehr 




Votec Tox schrieb:


> Mir paßt der Bell leider auch nicht gut, da ich eher einen schmalen Kopf habe. Der Met Parachute dagegen paßt sehr gut.



sehr schön dass dir der parachute besser passt 
ich habe heute meine erste probefahrt mit dem bell 2R gemacht und war super zufrieden.
die passform ist für meinen geschmack voll okay. die anderen murmelwärmer die ich habe sitzen genau so.
richtig bombe sitzt er aber wenn man dann noch den kinnbügel montiert und die wangenpolster nochmal zusätzlich halt geben.

wenn man es ein paar mal geübt hat dann geht das auch ruck zuck mit dem bügel.
da es heute nur eine lockere probefahrt war hatte ich den bügel meist um den hals baumeln. hat mich beim fahren absolut nicht gestört.
liegt perfekt im nacken. mit der belüftung bin ich auch voll und ganz zufrieden.

hab ihn in der farbe "Infrared" .... auf manchen bildern (im netz) sieht diese farbe feuerrot aus und auf anderen geht es eher ins orange. für die jenigen die sich die farbe holen wollen = genau so sieht er farblich aus.







obere schale ist gläzend lackiert und der unterer kinnbügel matt.


ich bin gliiiiicklich mit dem teil


----------



## hulster (12. Juni 2015)

Man kann sich nicht vor allem schützen und laut Murphy werden eh die ungeschützen Stellen getroffen - egal wieviel Schutz ich draufpacke.
Für mich ist es alles ne Frage des Einsatzgebietes. Auf ner Tour wird nen Neckbrace mit Rucksack einfach unpraktisch bis unmöglich.
Ich hab auch nen MET Parachute, dem ich grundsätzlich ne gute Belüftung attestiere. Trotzdem hat die Helmform bei wärmeren Temperaturen Nachteile, da die Belüftung ne gewisse Geschwindigkeit braucht. Da staut sich die Wärme dann doch mal in langsameren Abschnitten.
Selbst runter, wenn man mal auf ner Wegkreuzung anhält, ist dann u.U. alles sofort beschlagen. Gerade noch in Finale erlebt.
Schnell und lang runter werd ich immer nen FF tragen, meine Kauleiste ist mir zu kostbar.
Auf Touren heißt es dann sicher fahren....
... und ggf. trotzdem zu fliegen. Wir betreiben nun mal nen Sport mit nem gewissen Restrisiko.


----------



## Jesh (12. Juni 2015)

@RiXtn 

Freut mich das der super2r passt. Sieht schon geil aus was  Ich hätte ihn auch gern behalten leider bin ich ziemlich sicher das er mir nicht gepasst hat. Der Helm ist Hammer und hat mich dann auf den Gedanken gebracht zu nem Fullface zu greifen. Leider gibt es mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel noch nicht viel Alternativen. Deshalb wirds dann wohl dochn Fullface. Hab mich allerdings jetzt vorerst dazu entschieden zu na Halbschale zu greifen. In ein paar Monaten kommt dann noch ein Fullface dazu. Bis dahin fahr ich vorsichtiger.

Danke auch an alle die sich an der Diskussion beteiligt haben. Hat mir die Entscheidung zu nem Fullface zu greifen um einiges erleichtert.


----------

